# Dating site and dating in general



## melinda

Is there a dating site for those who are involved in the Masonic of Organizations? I can't believe that I am the only one who would like to meet someone with similar interests. 

I know I would like to be able to share the same passion for keeping the Masonic heritage and organization as a whole going forward for future generations with the one I love. 

There are many sites for various religions and interests / hobby specific. 

Just my thoughts as I am freezing in Wisconsin! 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

melinda said:


> Is there a dating site for those who are involved in the Masonic of Organizations? I can't believe that I am the only one who would like to meet someone with similar interests.
> 
> I know I would like to be able to share the same passion for keeping the Masonic heritage and organization as a whole going forward for future generations with the one I love.
> 
> There are many sites for various religions and interests / hobby specific.
> 
> Just my thoughts as I am freezing in Wisconsin!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app



Hehe .... it should be a sub-forum ....  Masonic Dating sounds good 
( i met my other half through a Past Master of my Lodge)


----------



## coachn

melinda said:


> Is there a dating site for those who are involved in the Masonic of Organizations? ...


Yes.  It's called your local lodge.


----------



## melinda

Thanks coach, but if the local lodge is for men only, how do you suggest that to happen? LOL


----------



## coachn

melinda said:


> Thanks coach, but if the local lodge is for men only, ...



All men?!?!  You mean you have a dating site where you're the only chick?!?!  



melinda said:


> how do you suggest that to happen? LOL



Just show up!  Check out what's available and pursue your best interests.


----------



## melinda

No lol, I said that the lodge is for men only so I can't just go down there and hang out during their meetings. Will figure it out will wait until open event 

You crack me up! Lol

Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn

melinda said:


> No lol, I said that the lodge is for men only so I can't just go down there and hang out during their meetings. Will figure it out will wait until open event
> 
> You crack me up! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


Wait!  I'm not saying _join_ the lodge.  I'm saying go down to the lodge building while they're not having meetings, like during and before dinner and volunteer to help support it. That is, if you like what you see on the menu at dinner time ;-)


----------



## melinda

Oh my goodness, I am dying of laughter here. I was planning on that, was just wondering if there was something out there like a site. 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn

melinda said:


> Oh my goodness, I am dying of laughter here. ...


Good!  Best wishes in your adventures!


----------



## melinda

It's not why originally on here, was just wondering lol 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

Lots of chapters do meals at lodges as fundraisers for their chapters.  So you don't even need to show up with only one plan in mind.


----------



## CLewey44

Volunteer at the lodge/chapter once you're a member. I'm sure there are some single brothers around there.


----------



## Warrior1256

melinda said:


> Oh my goodness, I am dying of laughter here.


Lol, coachn does tend to make you sputter with laughter at times!


----------



## Purkaple

A website for Masonic relationships, though...
I'd love to see something like that.
OK someone go set up MasonicMingle.com complete with iPhone app.
I just did some extensive Google-searching and it seems there is nothing of the kind currently in existence.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Crazy thing...I met my wife on match.com.


----------



## Warrior1256

Blake Bowden said:


> Crazy thing...I met my wife on match.com.


Cool!


----------



## melinda

I could create the site, but not the app LOL


----------



## fmasonlog

I wouldn't recommend any dating sites... I'd say go to the lodge instead. I'm glad for those who got lucky but nowadays they're filled with spam and creeps 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

fmasonlog said:


> nowadays they're filled with spam and creeps


Very true!


----------



## melinda

Yeah it can be, unless something is created in a site like this were only freemason and off branches can be members, though nothing is 100% fool proof. 

I am actually not looking, just thought about it one day at work as my mind was wandering away lol. 

I just got out of a bad relationship so focusing on becoming a better person and helping others. 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

coachn said:


> Wait!  I'm not saying _join_ the lodge.  I'm saying go down to the lodge building while they're not having meetings, like during and before dinner and volunteer to help support it. That is, if you like what you see on the menu at dinner time ;-)


My very much personal, grumpy old man view, is that if an unknown woman  showed up at the lodge hall offering to help out, it would seem weird


----------



## melinda

Again, was just question in general that seems to have humored a lot of people. Besides I am a volunteer already so wouldn't be that stange.... ANYHOW it's not why I joined here and I am far from looking for someone, just got out of a physical and emotional abusive relationship over Christmas so not wanting to worry about it now.


----------



## Warrior1256

melinda said:


> Again, was just question in general that seems to have humored a lot of people. Besides I am a volunteer already so wouldn't be that stange.... ANYHOW it's not why I joined here and I am far from looking for someone, just got out of a physical and emotional abusive relationship over Christmas so not wanting to worry about it now.


Sounds good. Take some time off and enjoy the single life.


----------



## Glen Cook

melinda said:


> Again, was just question in general that seems to have humored a lot of people. Besides I am a volunteer already so wouldn't be that stange.... ANYHOW it's not why I joined here and I am far from looking for someone, just got out of a physical and emotional abusive relationship over Christmas so not wanting to worry about it now.


A good time to make a new start


----------



## melinda

Yeah, figuring out who I am and what I want, focusing on OES, and helping out my local lodge for now.


----------



## MontanaSkyline

melinda said:


> Yeah, figuring out who I am and what I want, focusing on OES, and helping out my local lodge for now.


I just stumbled onto this website (maybe a little too late for this conversation) as I was looking for exactly what Linda was proposing.  Honorable men are very hard to find, and dating websites attract the lowest common denominator. I'm chuckling at the response to "Go to your local lodge and find a man." I can say very emphatically that a woman of honor would not in a million years go to a lodge with the intent of picking up a man. Most ladies are not so bold with their intentions as they still believe in chivalry while the world seems to have moved on, which leads us back to the need for a dating website dedicated to men and women of honor and faith. meLinda, please start that dating website!


----------



## David612

coachn said:


> Yes.  It's called your local lodge.


Ummm to each there own but when I’m at lodge that’s not what I’m looking for...
Thing is that from my understanding many get involved with OES with their partners so it may not be a great place to meet people, that said work your craft, make friends and you never know where friendships lead, people know people and people met through Lodge connections are probably going to be a bit better than Joe Shmoe off the street.
Not helpful I know but just my 2c.
-D


----------



## Bloke

Welcome 



MontanaSkyline said:


> ....Honorable men are very hard to find.....



It's often not easy being one either 

Relationships can he hard, messy and complex things. I wonder if any Brother would be keen to link the reputation of Freemasonry to dating, but in a vacuum it does sound like a good idea.

Word of advice though. Just because a man says he's a Freemason does not make him one. Even if a Freemason, that alone does not make him a good man - we do have bad apples.

If my niece said she was dating a Freemason, I'd be pleased, but I'd also be interested if he was just a member or lived the values. Such a situation is probably the only situation where I'd make some inquiries - looking for double protection against my niece and the reputation of Freemasonry.


----------



## MontanaSkyline

I was brought up living the values of honor and loyalty that I learned from my father and his father and his father, etc. If I were a man, I would be a mason. Unfortunately, the family line ends with me and my daughter and we are locked out of the organization due to our gender. I have no wish to be a Mason, mind you. I simply find it unfortunate that women of honor are set adrift in a world full of ordinary men who don't even try to live those values. There's something missing in the code of chivalry in this modern world when the value of honor is only recognized in men. And yes, I attended Rainbow girls and didn't find an ounce of honor among my peers. There was no guidance for female virtue other than being chaste and I find that to be a shame as well. The Masons have many secrets that I do not wish to know, but the code of chivalry is not a secret and applies to both men and women. Once learned, good luck trying to find a spouse who understands those standards, let alone lives them. That... is why a dating website makes sense. But, you are right. It wouldn't work. Because no Freemason would dare risk the name of the organization for a date unless he was a bad apple, and there is no way to discern the character or intentions of the women who might answer. 



Bloke said:


> Welcome
> Word of advice though. Just because a man says he's a Freemason does not make him one. Even if a Freemason, that alone does not make him a good man - we do have bad apples.


----------



## Glen Cook

MontanaSkyline said:


> I was brought up living the values of honor and loyalty that I learned from my father and his father and his father, etc. If I were a man, I would be a mason. Unfortunately, the family line ends with me and my daughter and we are locked out of the organization due to our gender. I have no wish to be a Mason, mind you. I simply find it unfortunate that women of honor are set adrift in a world full of ordinary men who don't even try to live those values. There's something missing in the code of chivalry in this modern world when the value of honor is only recognized in men. And yes, I attended Rainbow girls and didn't find an ounce of honor among my peers. There was no guidance for female virtue other than being chaste and I find that to be a shame as well. The Masons have many secrets that I do not wish to know, but the code of chivalry is not a secret and applies to both men and women. Once learned, good luck trying to find a spouse who understands those standards, let alone lives them. That... is why a dating website makes sense. But, you are right. It wouldn't work. Because no Freemason would dare risk the name of the organization for a date unless he was a bad apple, and there is no way to discern the character or intentions of the women who might answer.


Oh, I don’t think the value of honor is only recognized in men.  

The only secrets Masons have are modes of recognition. Those don’t confer or teach honor. Our third degree is built around a lesson of honor, but I happily relate that narrative. The story of Job, to me, is a lesson of honor, and is open to female family of Masons. 

There is also OES and even feminine Masonry.


----------

